# PARTY in Braunschweig



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. September 2009)

Ok is vielleicht nen bissel knapp... aber wie schon im StudiVz angedeutet..lassen wir es nochmal krachen...

Wir feiern in unserer Stamm Kneipe in Bs... dieses WE

wenn das Wetter mitspielt... Samstag 26.09 schöne ne runde radfahren in Braunscheig City... und denne... ab in den CLub ...und wenn es regnet... gleich ins Tango 

ihr seit alle herzlich eingeladen... und wenn ihr nicht kommt... mehr für SEBO und mich 

Mädels kommen natürlich auch...wir sind ja nicht bei armen Leuten 

Also PArty ab 18.... hoch die Tassen





Wir freuen uns auf euch

Die Braunschweig Jungs ( und SEBO )


----------



## curry4king (23. September 2009)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (24. September 2009)

okay marco, ich komm schooooooooon ;-)
bringe lars das alte vollsaufgerät mit


----------



## Rubelnaldo (24. September 2009)

Wenn ich das Raodtrip Vid zu sehen bekomme, dann komm ich dafÃ¼r hochgefahren!! Sprit kostet ja grad nur â¬1,31


----------



## glotz (24. September 2009)

OKAY

also Rubel dann mach ich das Video fertig und wir machen im club unsere Videopremiere!! aber nur wenn du kommst!!
oder später zu hause wenn wir auch mucke dazu haben!!
mal schauen auf jeden fall mach ich das video fertig!!
kannst auch bei mir aufm sofa pennen!!
im bett geht leider nicht da schläft Henrik schon
bis samstag


----------



## Rubelnaldo (24. September 2009)

glotz schrieb:


> OKAY
> 
> also Rubel dann mach ich das Video fertig und wir machen im club unsere Videopremiere!! aber nur wenn du kommst!!
> oder später zu hause wenn wir auch mucke dazu haben!!
> ...



gut, wenn das Video am Start ist komm ich vorbei!  
Ich will auch im Bett pennen, dann kann ich Heinrich mal so richtig von hinten abstrafen!!!!!


----------



## Trialzombie (24. September 2009)

ohhh... das wird ein spaß :-D ich freu mich schon, saufen bis der arzt kommt, darf eh kein auto mehr fahren die nächsten 2 monate, viel zeit zum ausnüchtern :-D


----------



## tommytrialer (24. September 2009)

Gruesse vom Flughafen in Auckland. Hitzel und mir reicht es leider nicht. Eigentlich sollte Sebo noch eine spezielle Ueberraschung mitbringen...leider hat er die hier vergessen....

Wuensche euch viel Spass und Gruesse an alle
Bier + Colarum Ole....


----------



## mtb-trialer. (24. September 2009)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> gut, wenn das Video am Start ist komm ich vorbei!
> Ich will auch im Bett pennen, dann kann ich Heinrich mal so richtig von hinten abstrafen!!!!!



sorry, nen dreier ist nicht drin.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. September 2009)

ich kann leider nicht :-(


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. September 2009)

kann auch net...:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (25. September 2009)

Also
Samstag 13.00 Uhr an der Gaußschule!! Treffen zum Biken!!++( am Löwenwall)

20.00 Uhr treffen zum TRINKEN und biken im club!! (Dompassage Kleine Burg 15)
Also wir ein Fest!! Wir warten auf uns!! Hoch die Tassen

MfG TEO


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. September 2009)

http://www.lautundspitz.ch/03_eventinfo.php?dir_name=1200210083


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. September 2009)

ach du kacka wär ich gern dabei gewesen


----------



## glotz (28. September 2009)

Ja war echt nen schöner Abend!!
Jetz muss nuur noch mein Rucksack wieder auftauchen mit meinen beiden cameras und dem foto dann kann ich euch auch zeigen was da so alles ging!!
Danke und Grüße an alle die da waren!
MfG TEO


----------



## glotz (28. September 2009)

Boa das ist nochmalgut gegangen!!
Zum Glück haben wir so nette Dönerbuden die die Sachen aufheben die SIe finden!! lad die Tage mal ein paar Fotos in mein Album hoch!
Video dauert noch ein bischen länger da ich grad nicht viel zeit habe das alles zu schneiden!! Außerden kommt erst mal der Roadtrip!!


----------



## glotz (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6896199"]http://www.vimeo.com/6896199[/ame]
Für alle die da waren das Video von tagsüber.

Jeder der weiss wie mein richtiger Vorname ist kann es sich anschauen der rest wird die meisten Aufnahmen im best of sehen.

MfG TEO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (4. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schönes Video, Detlef-Jürgen!

Wer ist denn das bei 2:22 mit dem Hydroxx?


----------



## koxxfan (4. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schönes Vid.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (5. Oktober 2009)

Krass... der letzte sidehop ist ja wohl mal oberhammer


----------



## tommytrialer (5. Oktober 2009)

Da fehlt ein bisschen die 26" Aktion  ansonsten Top


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Oktober 2009)

sieht aus wie de sascha nachtsheim, ne.
wie hoch isn die letzte kante?? sieht übelst hoch aus.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön !


----------

